# Finishing supplies



## mooch (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm just starting my very first build. I'm not at the finishing stage yet, but I'm thinking ahead I suppose...Any ways, I'm using poplar, so I'm probably going to paint it a solid colour. 
Any one know where to get finishing supplies (as you probably know Stewmac won't ship these over the boarder)? I'm in Guelph.
I don't have a spray gun/compressor set up. Does anyone know of a brand that comes in an aerosol can that can be found here?
Also, since I'm new to this, are there any good sites with info about finishing?
Thanks!
mm


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

For info on refinishing go to 

www.reranch.com

This is probably the best forum out there for refinishing questions. Newbies and pros alike frequent this forum and there is always help available when you need it. Very friendly people.

As for supplies, I've been able to find everything I need here in Ontario. You can find a lot of the supplies at most auto supply shops like NAPPA. And I've been able to get other finishing supplies at some specialty stores. Let me know what you need and I'll give you my source.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I buy all my lacquers and stains from John E. Goudey manufacturing in Toronto. Its a manufacturer, but they di have a retail sales counter and will custom mix colors in nitrocellulose, and post catalyzed lacquer (what I use, a two part system) but I think a gallon is the smallest you can buy. 

It may be better to get a quart of automotive paint, as suggested. 

AJC


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've bought some nitro lacquer from John E. Goudey also and it is good stuff but without a spray gun you have to use Prevail units to spray and they can be problamatic. What I've used with great results is Deft Lacquer in a rattle can:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

why not buy a cheaper (under $100) gravity feed HVLP gun (like an automotive gun) from NAPA or somewhere similar? THen you are able to spray anything you want in the way of paint and lacquers.

I have two finish line (devilbiss' cheap import line) and a porter cable gun that I use for spraying paints, and they were all under $100 each, and spray nearly as good as my two $500 "pro" guns I use for my furniture.

Just a thought... you can get so much better spraying than from a can. And you can control the viscosity of your material, etc.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I've bought some nitro lacquer from John E. Goudey also and it is good stuff but without a spray gun you have to use Prevail units to spray and they can be problamatic. What I've used with great results is Deft Lacquer in a rattle can:



Nice work Tarbender.:bow:


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Wood Essence or Ardec. Both canadian


----------

